# What is this weed?



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

How do I kill this weed, and what is it? It's taking over my pastures.

Thanks,

Bo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not sure what it is cowman, but it looks herbaceous. Why don't you do a test spray with Crossbow and see what happens.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Second crossbow or try remedy if crossbow doesn’t work. Cimarron works well on multiflora rose and might work as well


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Are your pastures wet? if so perhaps in the mint family (peppermint looks similar in MY area), is my guess.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

r82230 said:


> Are your pastures wet? if so perhaps in the mint family (peppermint looks similar in MY area), is my guess.
> 
> Larry


Plants in the mint family here have a square stem....not seeing that in this one.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> Plants in the mint family here have a square stem....not seeing that in this one.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep, missed that, good catch Mike, maybe I'm getting a little goofy, being that I'm finally getting some hay made. 

Larry


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Definitely has me scratching my head, I'll just test a few spots like were recommended with crossbow or something. Thanks, for the replying guys.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MScowman said:


> Definitely has me scratching my head, I'll just test a few spots like were recommended with crossbow or something. Thanks, for the replying guys.


I suspect that Crossbow with surfactant will get it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My first thought was it is a variety of nightshade.

Then I googled "weed with purple stem" and came up with several million hits on marijuana, some of which the leaves looked a little like your pictures. You might have a cash crop there and don't even know. (Illinois just passed legal recreational pot today)

Being a broadleaf, hit it with Crossbow (the generic Crossroads is substantially cheaper and works just as well).

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

It looks "woody"? Like a black birch or (hornbeam) sapling we have here in the northeast? That stuff is a bugga to get gone...
But upon closer inspection of leaves I see they have less symmetry to the rib ..probably not a sapling.


----------

